# Welche Wettersensoren



## iwan (18 Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich realisiere eine KNX Installlation mit mehreren WAGO 750-849 Controllern.

Für die Rolladen und Markierensteuerung möchte ich Regen und Wind erfassen.
Als alternative zu einer KNX Wetterstation überlege ich mir das mit der WAGO zu lösen. Für den regen habe ich schon ein Produkt, dass ich an einen Di anschliessen kann.
Wie könnte ich die Windsärke erfassen?
So viel ich gesehen habe gibt es Sensoren die eine Frequenz und solche ein 0-10V Signal liefern.
Was habt ihr da für Erfahrungen bzw. welche Produkte eigen sich?

Danke und Gruss
Iwan


----------



## cooper500 (20 Juni 2010)

Hallo, ich würde die Wetterstation von Elsner Elektronik nehmen:
http://www.elsner-elektronik.de/rs485.html
Läuft über eine RS485 Schnittstelle, die Libary gibts direkt bei WAGO. 

Ich hab sie jetzt schon einige mal mit einer Beckhoffsteuerung verwendet.
Da hast du alles dabei, was man so brauchen kann (Wind, Regen, Helligkeit, Aussentemperatur und Datum/Uhrzeit per Funk).

Gruss Cooper500


----------



## iwan (20 Juni 2010)

Hallo

Vielen Dank für die Info, sieht interessant aus!
Was ist eigentlich der genaue unterschied zwischen der RS485 und der RS485 Wago version?

Gruss Iwan


----------



## gravieren (20 Juni 2010)

Hi



iwan schrieb:


> Hallo
> Was ist eigentlich der genaue unterschied zwischen der RS485 und der RS485 Wago version?


 
Die "RS485" sendet selbstständig nach *1 Sekunde* das ca. 40 Byte grosse Telegramm.

Die "RS485 Wago" sendet selbstständig nach *3 Sekunden* das ca. 40 Byte grosse Telegramm.


Gruss


----------



## iwan (20 Juni 2010)

Ok, aber die WAGO version ist also nicht zwingend?
Die Wetterstation und das RS485 Modul zusammen sind dann leider auch schon bald wieder so teuer wie eine KNX WS, aber damit ist man sicher flexibler.

Grüsse
Iwan


----------



## gravieren (21 Juni 2010)

iwan schrieb:


> Ok, aber die WAGO version ist also nicht zwingend?


Doch, wenn du Wago UND die Wago-Lib verwenden willst.

Sobald das Programm länger wird, verliesst er sich manchmal.


Der Preis ist gleich.


Frage: Ändert sich alle Sekunde das Wetter oder reichen  3 Sekunden.  *ROFL*


Wenn schon, dann würde ich die Wago-Version kaufen.

Schön wäre es, wenn die Wetterstation nur auf Anforderung Daten senden würde  !

Ansonsten ist das Teil  TOP.


----------



## merlin (24 Juni 2010)

Hey

Also ich habs bei meinem Haus mit enOcean gemacht. Zwar mit dem neuen Beckhoff KL aber das funktioniert sowas von perfekt und ohne Kabel.

sg
Tom


----------



## iwan (24 Juni 2010)

Hallo Tom

Was für Sensoren hast du dabei eingesetzt?

Gruss
Iwan


----------



## merlin (24 Juni 2010)

Hallo

Derzeit hab ich mich hier bedient:
http://www.batterielos.de/shop/index.php/cat/c123_Sensoren.html

Ich warte aber sehnsüchtigst auf das :
http://www.enocean-alliance.org/de/omnio_funkwetterstation/

sg
Tom


----------



## master (28 Juni 2010)

Hallo Cooper500,

ich versuche auch gerade die Elsner Wetterstation über RS485 an einem CX9010 mit KL6041 zum laufen zu bringen.
Ich bekomme allerdings keine Daten von der Wetterstation.
Hast du auch das Beispielprogramm von Beckhoff genommen?
Die Hintergrundkommunikation im 5ms Task scheint zu funktionieren, genauso wie die Konfiguration der Register in der Kl6041. Die Ausgangswerte der variablen stehen aber alle auf 0.

wo könnte da der Fehler noch liegen?

Gruß
master


----------



## gravieren (29 Juni 2010)

master schrieb:


> Ich bekomme allerdings keine Daten von der Wetterstation.
> Hast du auch das Beispielprogramm von Beckhoff genommen?


Ich denke, Beckhoff verwendet NICHT die Wago-Library  *ROFL*



> Cooper500 schrieb
> Hallo, ich würde die Wetterstation von Elsner Elektronik nehmen:
> http://www.elsner-elektronik.de/rs485.html
> Läuft über eine RS485 Schnittstelle, die Libary gibts direkt bei WAGO.


----------



## master (29 Juni 2010)

Hallo Gravieren,

habe nicht die Wago Library genommen, sondern das beckhoff Beispiel Projekt und die beckhoff Lib für die Serielle Kommunikation.

http://infosys.beckhoff.com/content..._elsnerp02p03_connectiontokl6041.htm?id=18539

Gruß
master


----------



## gravieren (30 Juni 2010)

master schrieb:


> Hallo Gravieren,
> 
> habe nicht die Wago Library genommen, sondern das beckhoff Beispiel Projekt und die beckhoff Lib für die Serielle Kommunikation.
> 
> ...


Sorry, habe mich ungeschickt ausgedrückt.

Ich gehe jedoch davon aus, dass Cooper500 die Wago-Lib verwendet hat  !

Wo ist Cooper ?  Soll doch mal antworten.


----------



## gravieren (30 Juni 2010)

Hallo Master


Bei deiner Klemme 6041 flackern da die LEDs alle 1 b.z.w. 3 Sekunden(Wago-Version).


----------



## master (30 Juni 2010)

Hallo Gravieren,

die RXD LED flackert im Sekundenrythmus.

Gruß
Master


----------



## cooper500 (21 Juli 2010)

Sorry für die Späte Antwort.
Also für die Beckhoffanbindung hab ich eine fertige Libary von der Firma ABM (http://www.abm-systems.com/) genommen.
Kostet zwar etwas, die Lizenz braucht man aber nur 1 mal.
Weiters waren meine Anbindungen bisher immer von der Onboard RS485 an einem CX90x0, was aber keinen grossen unterschied machen sollte.

Gruß Cooper500


----------



## Ötzwurst (5 März 2014)

Hi,

Kann mir jemand eine günstige Bezugsquelle für die wago elsner wetterstation nennen?
Wie lang darf hier das Kabel max. zwischen Wetterstation und Sps sein?
Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Rs232 und Rs485?
Gibt es noch andere kostengünstige Alternativen?

Danke.


----------



## gravieren (5 März 2014)

Hi

Z.b.  Hier.

http://www.elsner-elektronik.de/rs485.html?&tx_bmproducts_pi1[product_uid]=306&cHash=2233cc4551b7d45ed73f5e823e0780ff


----------



## NieZuSpaet (6 März 2014)

Oder du nimmst den Eltako Multisensor MS. Der sieht nicht nur gleich aus, sondern ist es auch, bis auf die DCF-Uhr. Ich kann sehr gut drauf verzichten, DCF-genau zu wissen, wann es angefangen hat zu regnen...
Wenn ich das noch richtig voreinander bringe, ist RS485 ein Stromschnittstelle, die mit Kabellängen bis 100m arbeiten kann. Bei RS232 ist bei 10 oder 15m ende.
Gruß
Holger


----------



## Ötzwurst (18 März 2014)

Hi,

ok, ich habs irgendwie noch nicht gerafft...
Ich kauf nun das Teil Elsner oder Eltako, schraube das aufs Dach und schließe daran das Kabel zur Sps an. Richtig? Weil bei den Beschreibungen steht auch noch was von Sensorrelais steht...
Warum sendet die Wago-Version eigentlich "nur" alle 3 sek? Kann die wago nicht öfter Daten empfangen oder warum? Reichen tut es ja allemal...
Welche SPS-Komponente benötige ich eigentlich? Reicht da eine RS232 -karte oder gibt es noch was spezielles?

Danke.
Gruss
Ötzwurst


----------



## gravieren (18 März 2014)

Hi


Ötzwurst schrieb:


> Reicht da eine RS232 -karte oder gibt es noch was spezielles?



Es wird eine RS485 - Karte benötigt  !

Gruß Karl


----------



## ohm200x (18 März 2014)

Moin,

RS485 ist keine Stromschnittstelle. Das wäre die TTY oder auch 20mA Schnittstelle. RS485 arbeitet mit zwei oder vier Adern mit differentiellen Signalen.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Ötzwurst (31 März 2014)

Hi, hab mir jetzt den multisensor ms von eltako angeschaut. Der hat die selbe Datenschnittstelle, ist aber wesentlich günstiger. Einziger Unterschied, er sendet jede Sekunde Daten. Warum sendet die Wago-Version von Elsner nur alle 3 Sekunden?

Gruss

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ötzwurst (9 April 2014)

Hat keiner nr antwort zu diesen ominösen 3 Sekunden?


----------



## gravieren (9 April 2014)

Hi

Du kannst auch die 1 Sekunden nehmen.

Du mußt den Empfangspuffer der Wago-Schnittstelle permanent auslesen, sonst läuft er über.

Es gab mal eine alte LIB, das kam öfters mal ein Fehler wegen Pufferüberlauf/falscher Daten.

Daher hat man eine 3 Sekunden Version anpassen lassen.

Grundsätzlich würden 10 oder 60 Sekunden auch reichen.

Das ist der Grund.

Neuere Version haben das Problem m.w. nicht mehr.

Gruß Karl


----------

